# [SOLVED] New ram not working! Help



## kaboom79 (Feb 16, 2012)

So my mother board is MSI H55M-E33 motherboard and right now it has GSkill 2x 2GB ram in black colored slots. And the new ram i got which are G.SKILL Sniper Low Voltage Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR2 and i placed them in the blue colored slots and it blue screens. I tried all combination of slots and even just the 2x 4GB and it still blue screened. So please help me out because im dying just not knowing what is going wrong. Also i was wondering what the colored slots on the motherboard mean and what do they do?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

Hello! The color slots are for dual channel or non dual channel. If you wanted to access the dual channel option you would put on model on one color slot and another in the different color slot.


As for your RAM issue. Is the new RAM the same as the older RAM same specs?

Also have you tried a RAM Test. Or looking into BIOS to see if the RAM is detected?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

is the ram compatible? just because it takes the gskill that works doesn't mean it will take the new gskill low voltage ram.

secondly why do you need 12GB RAM?

running two different speeds will make the higher speed ram run at the slower speed rams speed and if they are both different voltages then you will have problems.

your board supports 1.5v ram so running 1.5v ram and 1.25v ram at the same time is going to cause problems and could damage stuff


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

Remove the old RAM and try the new RAM by itself. If all is well you'll be fine. 8GB is more than enough.
Memory Standard for the MSI H55M-E33 is DDR3 - 1.5 Volt 2133(OC)/ 2000(OC)/ 1800(OC)/ 1600(OC)/ 1333/ 1066/ 800


----------



## kaboom79 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

Alright so im now using my 2x 4GB and tryed to see if they were detected and i think i saw that they ARE detected. Now i need to see the RAM test. How do i do this plz?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

Use CPU-Z to see the actual speed the RAM is running at. 1600 RAM will require OC'ing to reach it's rated speed with that Mobo as noted in Post #4.
CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting
Clik on the "Memory" tab, look at the numbers in "DRAM Frequency" and multiply the number x 2.


----------



## kaboom79 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

Alright so Im seeing 661-662 MHz for DRAM freq. also what do i need to do to "OC"? and what does it stand for again?

EDIT- Just to make sure i didnt multiply by 2. So its actually 1322 MHz


----------



## kaboom79 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

Alright so at this minute my computer crashed with a blue screen. Soooo i need to know whats the next step or if im done... D:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*



kaboom79 said:


> Alright so Im seeing 661-662 MHz for DRAM freq. also what do i need to do to "OC"? and what does it stand for again?
> 
> EDIT- Just to make sure i didnt multiply by 2. So its actually 1322 MHz


Your Mobo will default the 1600MHz RAM to 1333MHz so that is correct. To get to the rated speed of the RAM you purchased (1600MHz) the RAM will need to be OC (Over Clocked) to reach that speed with your Mobo.
All the RAM listed in Red in Post#4 would require OC'ing with your Mobo to achieve it's rated speed.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*



kaboom79 said:


> Alright so at this minute my computer crashed with a blue screen. Soooo i need to know whats the next step or if im done... D:


What were Error Codes on the BSOD?
Most likely, the low Voltage RAM is causing the problem.
My best suggestion would be to exchange the RAM for a 2x4GB matched pair of 1333MHz 1.5V.


----------



## kaboom79 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

Alright so the ram is 1600MHz i see but i need 1333MHz. Okay i see thanks a lot guys! So what was the problem? Was the freq too high?
-THis is not required to answer but i would like to know.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

no you dont undertsand.

Your motherboard can take 1600MHz ram but in order for it to work correctly you need to go into the BIOS and manually set the speed of the ram to 1600


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

Your Mobo can use any of the following- DDR3 - 1.5 Volt 2133(OC)/ 2000(OC)/ 1800(OC)/ 1600(OC)/ 1333/ 1066/ 800
Any of the RAM in RED requires OC'ing to achieve it's rated speed.


----------



## kaboom79 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

Okay sorry if im making you frustrated but im just trying to learn. So if i OC then in theory my RAM should work? And where in the bios is this located?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

you will have to look through the bios yourself but the ram setting will be in the section where fsb is where you can change it. Sometimes its called hardware or pc health

you locate the ram speed or dram speed move down to it so its highlighted press enter and change it to the appropriate speed.


----------



## kaboom79 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

Okay im going to go try it now


----------



## kaboom79 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

I went into BIOS menu - Cell Menu - extreme memory profile (i set this to enable) - Memory ratio (It was on auto after i enabled memory profile and it was at 1600) - Save and Exit. When it rebooted it said it had failed so now im back to normal settings (Extreme memory profile disabled, and auto for memory ratio and now its back to 1333).

Did i do anything wrong here?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

you shouldn't have to do that.

there should be one thing that you change it will called ram speed or ram frequecy or dram frequency and you change that and only that. Post a picture of your BIOS


----------



## kaboom79 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

Does snapshot work in bios? Im a little uneducated with computers.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

no you will need a camera.

you should have a setting where it show DRAM speed or DRAM Frequency this is what you change nothing else


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

look under preformanced or advanced


----------



## kaboom79 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

Here are some pictures of my bios menu. Section of where you are in the bios menu is the top of the pic.











































Theres one more pic im going to post.


----------



## kaboom79 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

Last one...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

3rd screen in the list change the dram frequency by going into advanced dram configuration so you can change the adjusted dram frequency


----------



## kaboom79 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

This is whats inside the advanced config






















Just timings all the way down


----------



## kaboom79 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

I did the OC again and it didnt fail this time... I went to CPU-Z and this is what it showed...







Is this right? Also, isnt there a RAM test or something that makes sure its working properly?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

That image is too distorted to read. If you have RAM problems you will know it.


----------



## kaboom79 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

alright sooo far sooo good. It usually happens after 2-3 hrs of gameplay. I will try tonight 
Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

cant read the cpu-z but if its showing 800Mhz then you are running at 1600


----------



## kaboom79 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

I've been playing a lot lately and im not getting any Blue Screens so we're doing good. Also it is running at 800MHz as i type . Soo we are good! Thanks a lot.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New ram not working! Help*

cool. When your happy please mark the thread solved.


----------

